# Bretonian Lord setup



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been pondering the duelling knight setup for my Lord. Something like 

Lord
Warhorse
Shield
Gauntlet of the Duel (Challenges cannot be refused)
The Silver Lance of the Blessed (If I have the blessing, autohit)
Virtue of Heroism (Heroic Killing Blow)

249pts all told. 

I could save points on the expensive lance taking Heartwood lance which allows me to re-roll failed to wound rolls giving me more chance of the Heroic Killing Blow I guess. 

Any suggestions or thoughts?

Aramoro


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that the Heartwood Lance would be better for exactly the reason you mentioned. Having a higher chance of the Heroic Killing Blow '6' coming up seems better probability-wise than just having automatic hits. I have this sneaking suspicion that we're going to be seeing more and more monsters as 8th ed matures.

You should Mathhammer it, though. I'm just too lazy to do it for you. :so_happy:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> I've been pondering the duelling knight setup for my Lord. Something like
> 
> Lord
> Warhorse
> ...


You're 15 points over with that combo by the way - 65 LotB, 40VoH, 10 GotD. Don't forget that virtues are included in your 100 point limit!

The Virtue of Heroism is the big thing I'd keep. The LotB is good, but overpriced somewhat, and you can't fit in both. The GotD is great if you have a few points to spare, but it's only useful against some opponents.

How about the following:
VoH (HKB)
Sword of Swift Slaying (ASF)
Potion of Speed (+3 I for a turn)
Curiass of Fortune (Reroll 1s to wound)
Luckstone (reroll an armour save)

you'll be striking before even High Elf lords and you're getting rerolls to hit against pretty much everyone without ASF, which should give you 3 hits against almost anything, KB with rerolling 1s to wound. Luckstone is just to help a little if your KB doesn't work as planed. Other Options: drop the Curiass of Fortue for the Armour of Agulif - gives you WS 10, which means that you'll always be hitting on 3s, and enemies with WS4 or less will be hitting on 5s. Drop out the Potion of Speed for Potion of Recklessness - you miss out on rerolls against High I opponents (and strike after HE lords), but get an extra attack against everyone.

Alternatively:
VoH (HKB)
Tress of Isolude (hit on 2s for a turn)
Potion of Foolhardiness (+1 attack, ITP during a charge)
Heartwood Lance (reroll wounds)

Gives you a charge turn where you will almost certainly kill whatever you were trying to. 5 attacks, hitting on 2s, reroll to wound with Str. 6, and HKB. Kills things dead.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

for your general I REALLY like the item that says "1 wound per source/phase" whatever it is. it gives incredible survivability. For me, regardless of army, the general is all about resilience and refusal to die. Especially given his bonus VP's if he dies or the fact he's 2 fortitude points in the break limit game.

the tactical nuke that is re-roll wounds + killing blow should be put on a random pegasus mounted lord who goes rampaging into as many big things as possible.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

> You're 15 points over with that combo by the way - 65 LotB, 40VoH, 10 GotD. Don't forget that virtues are included in your 100 point limit!


Ah I did wonder about that, the wording was a bit ambiguous. 

The reason I'm doing this with a Lord is the I6, but I can see that a Paladin with a potion might do a good job as well. 

I find the Gauntlet to be really good. Without it you charge a unit and you kill say 3 guys. Everyone steps up and hits you back including the champion with the extra attack. With it you charge in Murder the unit champion and get overkill points, you still get hit back with 1 less attack. Assuming you're in a lance there's no benefit to killing rank and file dudes over killing champions and overkilling. 

Aramoro


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a nasty combo, but I dont think it'll be as good as you want it to be... but for sure take the heartwood lance as an absolute must. Hitting most monsters should be relatively easy, but you'll be needing to get that 6 to wound or else you'll likely get killed (and for that reason I wouldnt let this guy be your general).
In challenges you'll have a couple of issues to face... first would be that any opponent can just accept it with a champion (cant decline doesnt mean you can challenge an individual character at will.. unfortunately) and the second is that you may well find yourself up against enemy charcters with higher initiative then you, who can kill you, or with wards or other items that will make it harder for you to kill them... which could be quite a risk with a ~250pt lord with little in teh way of defensive upgrades.
- for example you would detest my WE army, it has 4 characters 2 of which would likely beat you, 1 is a mage and 1 is a BSB who would lose to a standard champion... everyone has their own little tricks to pull in challenges.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I like murdering Unit champions. gives me a good CR score. 

As he stands I don't know what defensive upgrades I could give him, he's 2+/6+ (5+) at I6 with 4 Attacks. The one wound a turn item is great, siriennes locket but it's too expensive and only protects against non magical attacks. Perhaps the Grail Shield for a 4+ ward save, but too many points. 

Lord
Horse
Shield
Dragons Claw
Heartwood Lance
Virtue of Heroism

234pts, Heroic Killing Blow, 5+ ward, reroll wounds, imunity to fire. Hmm maybe

Aramoro


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My favourite - 

Virtue of Confidence
Birthsword of Carcassonne
Armour of Agilulf
Gauntlet of the Duel
Dragonbane Gem
BBW Mount (Yes, fat bird cavalry hooah)

WS10, Reroll Missed Hits and Wounds in a challenge, if an opponent has a challenge capable character, you will fight in one (he can't refuse, and you must always issue), 2+ Ward Save against Flaming attacks), S5, opponents reroll successful armour saves.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Sirienne's Locket is certainly a bit expensive, though it could be very interesting on a Pegasus Lord these days, as the pegasus can no longer be shot out from under him. Cannon ball? 5+ ward, and it only does a single wound! Ha!

Unfortunately, spells would still kill you very quickly... yeah, still not really worth it.

At any rate, think about the Insignia of the Quest. Nothing infuriates opponents like a 2+/3++ save, even if it's only on your last wound. The best part about it is that against killing blows/cannon balls/multi-wound items, you get to have a second ward save against their effects, if you'd be killed by them. So against a killing blow, you'd get a 5+ ward and, if that failed, a 3+ ward to keep your last wound. The only downside is that you can't have a lance with it... 

Alternatively, try the Gromil Great helm. The Dragons Claw is good, but against most things you already have a 6+ or 5+ ward. A rerollable 1+ armour save however, gives great survivability against most things. You won't be missing that 5+ ward very often, except against low strength killing blows.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Im not so sure you should laugh at cannonballs- only 2 races can have cannons and 1 of them is likely to make that cannon magical, so it could still kill you (if I was a dwarf player I would take perverse joy in killing ethereal creatures with cannons, so every one would have a cheap rune on even if I didnt want the effect).


----------

